# The usual standard height for tart rings



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy some tart rings... They are 3" diameter but they got two options in height which are 3/4" and 1" high.

Which one do you think is the usual height for tart rings that patisserie/pastry shops usually uses the most?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Not trying to be a _smart alec,_ /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifbut how deep do YOU want them?

For larger tarts, I prefer the 1", if I were to use the smaller, the desired depth would depend on what type of tart as well as food cost considerations, especially if they are individual servings.

Without knowing more, it is hard to say...


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

1 inch better then smaller . You do not have to fill all the way.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

It hard to decide lol

I want to do simple tarts like lemon curd or chocolate - caramel ... Usually it doesn't need a lot of filling cause they are strong, rich and/or noticeable flavour which can have a limited consumption that a person probably can take.. Which is 3/4" height can be suitable for individual portions

On the other hand I want to do complicated tarts like this for example

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RPBr5pd2N...nille-Patisserie-Peanut-Butter-Entremet-1.jpg

Using different components to create different textures, layers and flavours that work together as one.

Ay yi yi  lol


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Pete and I have both given our opinions, now you do what you would like.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you know any places online that I can get them for cheaper than what I found?

I found one which is under $5 for each tart ring


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheap can become expensive over time! I would buy the best grade you can afford, they are not disposable and should last as long as you could possible use them. You can even leave them in your will /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


toshibaaa said:


> Do you know any places online that I can get them for cheaper than what I found?
> I found one which is under $5 for each tart ring


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

So agree with Pete.

Buy quality equipment and treat them nice.

Esp tart rings, if just tossed on a shelf they will rapidly loose shape.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I ordered the rings for 3.39 each, originally 6.29 each and found out the next day from the company that they don't sell them anymore.... Of course I was bummed out since it a good price because of the holidays which is why the price is good.

I was wondering if you guys know any good reputable companies that I can order from?... Have you heard of JB Prince?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want to dabble in the pastry world this is my advice.

Drop by a reputable cake deco and supply store and have the clerk show you their good, better and best equipment.

Note the brands and prices and then visit Amazon or some such on line stores.

See if you can beat the price.

Always remember, tosh, you get what you pay for, no?

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That kind of advise seems like it makes economic sense to the consumer, but is exactly why many small businesses (and some big businesses, too) are failing.  Bad karma will follow those who do such things.  Be a good and ethical citizen... if you go to a shop to suck them dry for good advise, pay them for those consulting services or buy the product from them.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

toshibaaa said:


> I was wondering if you guys know any good reputable companies that I can order from?... Have you heard of JB Prince?


JB Prince is reputable. I've found BakeDeco to be reputable also (in fact, I actually prefer BakeDeco but for no particular reason other than consistent good experiences in the past).


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with you pay what you get...

This company sell the same brand as bakedeco and it just a rare sale for having $1-2 cheaper for each ring comparing to other places I found.

There are only two restaurant/pastry equipment stores in where I live... That why I'm looking at the online option and those stores only have fluted tarts, no rings


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Excuse me?

I frequent 3 different shops in my area.

Each get plenty of my $$ every time I am in.

They do not mind EDUCATING the public in fact they consider it part of the role they play.

Believe me they know all about the internet (and pricing) and just consider it the cost of doing business.

I have a business just like them and when I quote a function they have every right to shop around.

Thankyouverymuch.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm planning on getting individual and large size tart rings. So I was wondering if I should get medium size that appeal to like 4-6 portion for people who just have a small get together or a little family instead of them having to buy individual ones or get a big one that may too much for them.

What is your take on it from a business perspective in terms of production and money, just keep in mind that medium and large are for orders but will have 1 or 2 for each med & large for walk-ins ... also from a customer perspective


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you have found a good price for the rings and they are of good quality I say go for it ... and purchase a few extras and store properly in case you become the king of the tart world!
The filling and sizes will just have to be a number that you will have to keep track of until you are comfortable with setting a par level.


----------

